# Yo, Billy T



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Have you still got that tin of dodgy Japanese sealant lying around? I've been asked to do our church minibus (which lies outside all year round) and thought it might be worth a go :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

yes m8 make me an offer but make it a good one


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Must be worth at least a fiver :buffer:


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

i was offered £20 for it on RMS M8 and turned it down


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

Navi-Wax Butter......................................


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

BillyT said:


> i was offered £20 for it on RMS M8 and turned it down


Crikey, I'd have bitten their arm off considering the reviews FK1000 is getting for a lower price!


----------

